# Another groundwork



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Actually it's a basement bath on a sewer ejector pump and the rest will be a hung sewer. The other 3" lines are for a floor drain and area way drain that will go to the sump crock(installed by the concrete guys)


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I love ground work!

Looks good my man.

Just be prepared, there are ALWAYS haters!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What I love about doing underground work like that, is that you only need a couple of tools compared to doing a top-out. With a top-out (2nd rough) you need like half the stuff out of your truck. Not so with undergrounds.

Looks good by the way.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I hate everything about it. I would have used ABS instead of PVC. I would have used slightly smaller rock. I would have used a much more efficient layout. I would have used combo's instead of wye's and 45's. I wouldn't have had my shadow in the pictures. I'm sure I would have done it faster too.









Paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I hate everything about it. I would have used ABS instead of PVC. I would have used slightly smaller rock. I would have used a much more efficient layout. I would have used combo's instead of wye's and 45's. I wouldn't have had my shadow in the pictures. I'm sure I would have done it faster too.
> 
> Paul


Code does state no "shadows" in pictures of plumbing work. 


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I hate everything about it. I would have used ABS instead of PVC. I would have used slightly smaller rock. I would have used a much more efficient layout. I would have used combo's instead of wye's and 45's. I wouldn't have had my shadow in the pictures. I'm sure I would have done it faster too.
> 
> Paul


That's funny


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

very nice job


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I hate everything about it. I would have used ABS instead of PVC. I would have used slightly smaller rock. I would have used a much more efficient layout. I would have used combo's instead of wye's and 45's. I wouldn't have had my shadow in the pictures. I'm sure I would have done it faster too.
> 
> Paul


A little harsh....


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Actually it was harsh only to the critics...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

No one cares but those rocks wouldn't fly here 

Your job looks good I know we all have different code minimum requirements but I couldn't have cast iron touching those rocks you don't feel that they might damage your pvc?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not to crazy about it being flat vented, or with the depth of it either, but it looks like your playing the hand you were dealt. Looks great. Nice and clean, neat, and certainly well bedded


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> ...you don't feel that they might damage your pvc?


I don't think that small of gravel would damage schedule 40 PVC but I'm curious why you used that instead of sand. I have done some building sewers with pea gravel. That made for a very tight ditch. :thumbsup:



Plumberman said:


> Code does state no "shadows" in pictures of plumbing work. 


I thought the shadow was Ron.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

sikxsevn said:


> I'm not to crazy about it being flat vented, or with the depth of it either, but it looks like your playing the hand you were dealt. Looks great. Nice and clean, neat, and certainly well bedded


 I don't think those are flat vents -- A flat vent would have been rolled up.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I don't think those are flat vents -- A flat vent would have been rolled up.


An error in terminology may have been made on my part. :embarrassed:

I do prefer stack venting whenever possible though


----------

